# Cracked Aquarium Trim



## fishcrazy (Feb 15, 2006)

hello everybody,

i just picked up a used 50gal. tank.

The black trim sitting on top the tank is cracked in all 4 corner and can easily be slipped off.

I've notice there's some debate over this black trim, Does it provide structural support or is it just for looks?

If it does prevent the tank from busting open, Is it replacable? or are there any other methods to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

For a tank that big there isn't much debate as far as I'm concerned. That black trim is there for a reason. You might be able to get along without it, but you'll never know until a seam rips open and you have 50 gallons of nasty water all over your house.

If you aquarium is a standard size (All-Glass, or something similar) you should be able to find a replacement part. You'll need to clean up the edges and re-silicone it in place. If you do a search there should be a few threads on the site detailing how to go about doing it.


----------



## fishcrazy (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone know where i can get replacement trim in Toronto, Canada??


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd go to an LFS and see if they can order it from their distributor. It's probably a special order type of thing and you can probably expect a bit of a wait. If your aquarium isn't a standard model or size you might not have much luck.


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

on that same note, I put a light too close to the trim on my 90, one spot about 1/2' long right smack in the middle of the back..... so the plastic there has all failed; Should I be worried?


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't know what your tank dimensions are but try here:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/shopay00.aspx
Type "frames" in search field......DC



fishcrazy said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> i just picked up a used 50gal. tank.
> 
> ...


----------

